# 1981 Schwinn Cruiser



## tripple3 (Dec 28, 2014)

I listed this really nice Blue original Cruiser. $325 http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/4821402277.html


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 28, 2014)

Good stuff sells. SOLD


----------

